# To much Iron?



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

So last week my lawn was looking a bit tired from all the heat. I wanted to get some color back in it so I applied 0-0-2 Migrogreen at 8oz per M and then a few days later (after the heat left) I applied 7-0-0 Greeneffect at 8oz per M. My goal was to give a shot of iron without adding much N. Microgreen is 3% iron and Greeneffect is 6%. Both apps were applied to a dry lawn in the evening with a foliar spray from a backpack. Neither was watered in until a rainstorm the next day. Today I am seeing some grayish/reddish areas in the lawn and I think I might have gone a bit overboard with the iron. All of this leads to my question, has anyone else over applied iron? How long should I expect the effects it to be around?


----------



## Polarjk (Aug 16, 2018)

How much water was It mixed with. I have ran into a sorta burned /rust looking grass after about 3-4 days after applying liquid iron when I don't mix it with enough water.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

I think posting photos helps with responses because people can see what you're talking about instead of trying to describe your situation. Everything that I've read about ppl applying too much iron is that the lawn turns almost black.. your situation sounds different. Posting photos will help with getting accurate feedback.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

8oz x 0.03 = 0.24oz of Fe/ksqft
8oz x 0.06 = 0.48oz of Fe/ksqft

0.72oz of Fe/ksqft. This is the same rate as 3.9oz of FS/ksqft. This can be high for a cool season lawn (depends on multiple variables like what else you applied earlier).

Post a picture.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

Great Math there Mr G man..

i just shot mine with around 2 oz as and 2 oz FS mixed. results.....luke warm but 2 days in...a little better.

I have used 3oz/1000 of turfpro (6% fe) with 3 oz/1000 of liq moss out (10% fe) with stronger results of turf darkening.....
your math suggests .09oz + .30oz or 0.39 oz 1000

I will add, its now hot and turf is a bit stressed, so the effect may be jaded by conditions...but interesting to me nonetheless.

HOT and DRY year here.



g-man said:


> 8oz x 0.03 = 0.24oz of Fe/ksqft
> 8oz x 0.06 = 0.48oz of Fe/ksqft
> 
> 0.72oz of Fe/ksqft. This is the same rate as 3.9oz of FS/ksqft. This can be high for a cool season lawn (depends on multiple variables like what else you applied earlier).
> ...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@JERSEY yes, iron is just part of the equation. Moisture and growth have to be there to get a good response. If it is stressed from high temp or lack of water, it is just not going to do much. Iron is added to help make chlorophyll, but chlorophyll production needs growing grass.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

The camera doesn't do a good job of picking up the color but here is, then a closeup of worst area by my basement door that get lots of traffic, and right next to it where it looks good still, then an overall picture of the area.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Here is a wider view


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It was a blanket app to the green area and the darker area at the same rates?


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

2 separate blanket apps 3 days apart. Same rate both times


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

What's your water pH? I have alkaline water and was getting this kind of thing in pretty much every application. Seems much better now I'm adding citric acid to my applications to lower pH. Might be worth a try.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

7-0-0 has Citric Acid in it. PH of my water is 6.8 according to my last water test. I am on a well.

https://www.greenecountyfert.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/7-0-0-GreeneEffect%E2%84%A2-PRO-label.pdf


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

@davegravy do you have a link to the citric acid you are using?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Matix99def said:


> @davegravy do you have a link to the citric acid you are using?


https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00EYFKM32/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is odd to me is that I would expect the same black look to all areas not just some. I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

g-man said:


> What is odd to me is that I would expect the same black look to all areas not just some. I'm not sure what is going on.


Could it be as simple as I am not very good at spraying and didn't do it evenly?


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I guess if it is to much iron, is there anything that can be done? Or will it clear up on its own?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If it is iron, it should not spread or get worst. It should just recover with new growth. If it is spreading then it could be a fungus.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

That looks like chemical injury to me, possibly iron related. There is a chance it may be fungal, though I don't think it is. If there is uneven mixing and the chemicals settle, you can get a very high concentration for the first bit of spraying. That could have happened.

I am with g-man. If it is chemical injury it will grow out. If it is fungal, it may be a bigger problem. I would watch it closely for a few days and see what it does. If it doesn't get worse, you can let grow out. If it is spreading, then I would treat with fungicide.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

bernstem said:


> That looks like chemical injury to me, possibly iron related. There is a chance it may be fungal, though I don't think it is.


Thanks. When you say chemical, do you mean a herbicide? Because I haven't put any of that down. I also don't think it is fungal because I am in the middle of an azoxy/propi rotation and this all came on two days after spraying a heavy dose of iron. Either way I'll just keep watching, watering, and cutting and see what happens. Thank you everyone for your time and responses. Knowing this forum is here to help gives me more confidence to try stuff and see what happens.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I did this to an area on my lawn. Spilled some and then did 2 passes by accident. Looks exactly like your pic. I'd say it's iron related.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I would lean toward iron. I was commenting on the general appearance. Chemical could be iron, herbicide, fertilizer, etc. Basically anything chemical.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Gave it a cut last night, it is clearing up for sure. Also getting that nice deep blue green now. Thanks for the help everyone, as usual, I should just be more patient and everything will be fine.


----------

